# Glamour Shots? mua job?



## ladynpink (Feb 20, 2008)

Has anyone worked as a makeupartist for such companies as

Studio One to One, or Glamour Shots...etc..?

Is it like working at a salon?
Do you need previous experience?
Is there training?
How are the hours and pay?
Do they provide the makeup? and what brand?

I've applied only as a sales associate, never a mua..so i don't know..much about it...


----------



## KittieSparkles (Feb 20, 2008)

When I first started out I applied for Glamour Shots (in Virginia) to get some experience. 

They provide you with all the makeup. They use MAC brand. They also use airbrush. They ask for some experience with makeup and doing hair. I forgot how much the pay was (this was like 3 years ago) but it was not a whole lot. I did not take the job  because they would not work with my schedule. As much as I wanted to be a make-up artist I did not want to leave my financial analyst position at the time.


----------



## cthea (Feb 22, 2008)

Glamour shots just stole my portfolio. >
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




You do not need experience... which means that if you're coming in as an established MUA, you're probably going to get frustrated with GS's quality of products and sanitary standards. They do provide training, as in "pull back on the trigger and spray!". 
If you want a freelance career, the hours suck and the pay sucks. If you're wanting to have a fun way to pass your time while possibly making 16% comission, then the hours couldn't be better.
s121 seems marginally better, but their application process is MUCH too involved for a minumum-wage gig. Seriously, its the same application process that Fortune 500 companies use to promote their high-ranking managers.


----------



## rachie1287 (Apr 21, 2008)

glamour shots is a rip off and a waste of time. they pay on commission and even so you have to wait about 2 or 3 months to start getting a decent pay roll  otherwise its something like 8 an hour. whichever is higher. you dont really need background but they dont necessarily know what they are talking about. i would not suggest working there the bosses only care about money and not too much else. i had mono and they wouldnt give me time off. so haha i quit.


----------



## Celly (Nov 2, 2008)

I worked for glamourshots for two months. It was only fun to do makeup everyday. But as far as pay it sucks. Training they give none. They use their own makeup brand which is called Glamour Source, which sucks also.  I would not recommend anyone to work there.


----------

